# Thank You SRAM!



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

Not that anybody here needs convincing that SRAM makes a quality product, but I just want to emphasize that SRAM is also a quality Company. 

A couple of weeks ago, as I was riding my service course, and something in my right Force shifter broke. The paddle shifter would no longer engage the ratchet. Push it all you want, it would just skip right over the ratchet barrel and do nothing. No shift up or down. I took it to my LBS that sold me and installed the SRAM drive-train, only to have him confirm that "yes, it is broken." 

I was given several options. He could rebuild the shifter at about $100, I could buy a new rt shifter at about $200, I could buy a new set at about $400, or I could bite the upgrade bullet and buy a whole new drive-train at about $1000. 

The shifters were right at 3 years old, and up to that point worked flawlessly. Plus, I haven't been too compelled to drop the money to gain 2 gear ratios. Not that I don't want it, just don't want to spend the money right now. Kids & all. 

Anyway, my LBS made the call to SRAM to order the rebuild kit for me, as I went the cheap route first. While he explained the situation to his SRAM rep, the rep told him to just send in both left & rt shifters & they would replace them free of charge! SRAM, you ROCK! I can't thank you enough!

SRAM's replacement was of like kind, so received the old Force 10 version, like I already had. But in that, I did receive an upgrade of sorts. The internals of the new shifters are SO much better then the Force shifters that were installed on my bike in 2011. The right shifter seems to have a much shorter throw for both the up & down shift & the left shifts & trims in a much smoother fashion. Feels more like the Red version I tested a year ago. I am ecstatic! 

Again, thank you SRAM, I am grateful for the generosity.


----------



## mambo (Jul 29, 2012)

Great to see you got good service but I have 19 year old campy on one bike that has done well over 200,000 km and Shimano XTR on an 18 year old MTB that has been in the wars including a good few downhills and lots of racing that have yet to give me a single problem. Sram just doesn't last as long and too many recalls.

They replaced it because it shouldn't fail in that short a period.


----------



## Sundog (Sep 25, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't understand what went wrong on my end then. My 2011 Sram Red Shifter return spring broke. I pulled up the diagram and found the part number I needed. I called Sram and they told me that my only option was to upgrade. I got some advice and went to a local Sram dealer. When they tried to order the spring for me JensonUSA, Sram simply hung up on them three times. I ended up having to source the part from Ebay and have it shipped from Taiwan. Basically, Sram wanted me to buy new shifters instead of selling me or my local shop a spring that ended up costing me $7.99. 

Very disappointed in Sram and though I like the product, I doubt I'll build another Sram bike in my lifetime.


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

I've never had sram not warranty something unless it was way out of warranty or the customer flat out broke it. Yes the stuff breaks sometimes but 99% of the time it will get replaced. 

I've had to warranty numerous ultegra and dura ace shifters. And shimano sticks by there 2 -3 year warranty and asks for a receipt if it could be older than 3 years. Also i had a malformed pulley on a dura ace derailleur on a new giant tcr back in 06 or 07. Shimano said there was no way that could happen and it was damaged in shipping. I dont see how a pulley could be bent in half from shipping damage when the rest of the derailleur was fine.

I like both of them but they both have their issues. I ride sram on my road and cx bike. I cant use shimano shifters, moving the break lever drives me mad.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is not the 1% that I wanted to be a part of


----------

